# My BMI says I am officially overweight



## JohnnyFatty (Mar 23, 2012)

So I have been lurking around this forum for about 6-7 years now, and finally I feel like I am ready to start gaining. I unintentionally put on 10lbs, and I am starting to like how it feels. I have always been an FA, so this is strange for me to become the gainer. My realization is when i typed in my weight to a BMI calculator and it came out as overweight. I had never been overweight in my life, and now I am without thinking about it. So i want to see how it will feel to put a little more on, then maybe see how it would be to be 'obese' at 216. I am excited about this journey.


----------



## BigFA (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations on your progress. And keep us posted on your gaining. I know I have enjoyed watching my BMI go up. I find it kind of exciting.


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Apr 9, 2012)

I stopped trying to gain, and ended up putting on 3lbs, so im back on my way. im going to see how I like 190, which will be a 10lb gain. Im at 183 now, which is the heaviest ive ever been.


----------



## BigFA (Apr 9, 2012)

I know I started gaining when I was around 175 to 180. When you reach 190 you may find yourself saying: "I wonder what it would be like to be 200" and go for it. I know I did. When I was at 193, I decided I really wanted to cross the 200 barrier. And it wasn't hard. I found myself doing this quite often. Reaching 220 and thinking, "Maybe I will go for 230". And on it went to where I am today, 300lbs.! So enjoy the ride!


----------



## latefreshman15 (May 8, 2012)

long journey from 120s to "overweight" at 175!


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Sep 4, 2012)

BigFA said:


> I know I started gaining when I was around 175 to 180. When you reach 190 you may find yourself saying: "I wonder what it would be like to be 200" and go for it. I know I did. When I was at 193, I decided I really wanted to cross the 200 barrier. And it wasn't hard. I found myself doing this quite often. Reaching 220 and thinking, "Maybe I will go for 230". And on it went to where I am today, 300lbs.! So enjoy the ride!



i havent looked at this thread in a while.... and you know what i am in that boat right now! im 193 and thinking, ah hell ill just go for the 200.... lets see where this stops haha


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Jul 23, 2013)

i figured i should update this post, i am about 5 lbs shy of being obese and loving the feeling. i love that i bought some jeans that i considered huge and now they are becoming tighter. My moobs are getting bigger too, i think they are approching the size of my high school girlfriends haha.i think the gaining bug officially hit me, now to gain what i gained this year and set my sights on 250!


----------



## detroit63 (Jul 25, 2013)

Been overweight for many years and just over obese mark; just a few pounds shy of that milestone again. This time its serious!!


----------



## Dex (Jul 26, 2013)

Went from 226 to 238 in the last four weeks! Not working full time has something to do with it. Kind of like it, pants are tighter and belt is on one hole bigger. Thinking about just carrying on and see where the scale ends up! Girlfriend says she would like to see more belly on me as she thinks its cute


----------



## BigFA (Aug 30, 2013)

Dex, your a lucky guy having a girlfriend who wants to see a bigger belly on you. What a great incentive to keep gaining.

And Johnny Fatty, good luck on reaching 250. I really enjoyed the ride to 300 once I hit 250.


----------



## Flabulous (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been officially obese for about 8 years now, with a BMI around 34. 
I put 28 pounds on this year (was around 193 and went up to 221) but lost a few over the last couple of months. Currently at 214.5.
I've gone up 5 dress sizes in recent years and love how tight trousers feel around my belly. My bf put some weight on recently but he's lost about 12lbs. I like him with a belly.
Good luck to you Johnny! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Apr 28, 2016)

i know this is years later, but i ended up not wanting to continue to gain... started working out sort of frequently about a year ago, and despite all of my efforts, I ended up gaining... and today i weighed in just over the 'obese' mark!! I know muscle weighs more than fat, but im supposed to be losing as well, but i never adjusted my eating/drinking habits, and seeing that today kind of sparked the gaining concept.

i like the concept for the mean time of being fat/fit, but i think the next few weeks i might take a vacation from the fit in order to try and just get fatter! lol! Plus, i just quit smoking cigarettes... so i have a good excuse to be able to balloon into a solid obese status!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 28, 2016)

*I'm 14#s shy of a BMI of 30.0, and I start college this year, so you know what that means...obesity here I come! *


----------



## JohnnyFatty (May 1, 2016)

just a quick update... today im at 223lbs, i think im now in the solid obese category!


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Apr 17, 2017)

so just checking in in case anyone is curious about my weight journey. well im happy to say that i am now over 300! Around summer of last year, decided to stop gaining and started going to the gym and yet again I didnt lose anything, instead gained a bunch of weight (and I know people say that its muscle mass, but i dont think it was because it was too soft and my pants stopped fitting). So I decided just to go the other way and plunge into gaining, big time!

I also went back to smoking for the rest of last year, but I am happy to say that when i quit New Years Day 2017, I have smoked NO cigarettes in 2017. Needless to say that kind of put my gain into hyperdrive since I would basically eat when I wanted to smoke, which was often. 

Im starting to feel the gain, I get too hot very fast and I'm a lot slower now. I did try to go on a tredmill, which made me really feel all the weight, and how its just everywhere on me now. I imagine my gain will start to slow, but I think im setting my sights on 450 now... but right now im just going to enjoy this quart of ice cream lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 18, 2017)

JohnnyFatty said:


> so just checking in in case anyone is curious about my weight journey. well im happy to say that i am now over 300! Around summer of last year, decided to stop gaining and started going to the gym and yet again I didnt lose anything, instead gained a bunch of weight (and I know people say that its muscle mass, but i dont think it was because it was too soft and my pants stopped fitting). So I decided just to go the other way and plunge into gaining, big time!
> 
> I also went back to smoking for the rest of last year, but I am happy to say that when i quit New Years Day 2017, I have smoked NO cigarettes in 2017. Needless to say that kind of put my gain into hyperdrive since I would basically eat when I wanted to smoke, which was often.
> 
> Im starting to feel the gain, I get too hot very fast and I'm a lot slower now. I did try to go on a tredmill, which made me really feel all the weight, and how its just everywhere on me now. I imagine my gain will start to slow, but I think im setting my sights on 450 now... but right now im just going to enjoy this quart of ice cream lol


 
Congratulations on your gain!


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Nov 9, 2017)

Just checking in, I occasionally come back here from time to time, eventhough its a little slower than it used to be, some people might be delighted to know that I REALLY ballooned up this year and while my last post was probably (if i could guess) about 330-340, i am now... over 400lbs. It's amazing to me that when i started this thread I was celebrating becoming just overweight and now Im celebrating being this huge!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 10, 2017)

JohnnyFatty said:


> Just checking in, I occasionally come back here from time to time, eventhough its a little slower than it used to be, some people might be delighted to know that I REALLY ballooned up this year and while my last post was probably (if i could guess) about 330-340, i am now... over 400lbs. It's amazing to me that when i started this thread I was celebrating becoming just overweight and now Im celebrating being this huge!


 
Sounds like someone had more that a quart if ice cream since their last post


----------



## Tracii (Nov 10, 2017)

Somebody has gained weight haven't they?
*poke poke * fat boy LOL


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Jun 6, 2018)

so... 500 happened... figured I'd update you all. Site looks different, its been a while lol.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh wow, what an incredible journey, Johnny!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 7, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, what an incredible journey, Johnny!


Indeed it is!


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Dec 18, 2018)

did my annual 15 days before the new year weigh in, to see if i really need to push hard the last 15 days of the year and to my super surprise I am 545 lbs, meaning I'm only 5lbs away from my long time goal of 550! Im obviously going to push extra hard for that 1/1 weigh in. Im not sure if i will stop gaining now that im at my goal, while i feel big, i feel like i could manage some more weight, and lets face it, i dont think i can change this lifestyle at this point.


----------



## surfjer (Dec 19, 2018)

Wow Johnny your gain is impressive. I was about 135-145 after college. I slowly got up to 180-185, when For the first time I intentionally gained weight about 20 pounds. I then started exercising and went back down to 180. I got tired of saying no to everything I enjoy food wise and said the hell with it. I’m eating what I want, as much as I want and whenever I want. I’m up to 210, my pants are too tight, the necks on my shirts won’t close and my belly is constantly full. 210 doesn’t sound like much but I’m just 5’4. My first goal is 250. If I feel good at that weight maybe 300 within a year or two. How did you girlfriend react to your gaining?


----------



## JohnnyFatty (Jan 1, 2019)

Well... today was the big day, and it was a big one lol. Seems I was a little too over active in the eating department because I over shot the goal and am weighing in at 560 as of today.


----------



## JohnnyFatty (May 5, 2019)

so I went to the doctor's office (who was not as happy as I am about this) and I have crossed the 600lb mark. I read the beginning of this thread and it feels like a different life thinking back on those times.


----------



## extra_m13 (May 5, 2019)

bmi considers almost anyone overweight but to go beyond the 35 is where thing being to get juicy, congrats on your journey~


----------



## Mr. 23 (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your story. I was interested to see how ambivalent you were at some points. I'm definitely in the ambivalent stage.


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Jun 19, 2019)

That's amazing given the starting point


----------



## sarahe543 (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm feeling conflicted. 
2 years ago I was 140lb.
Now I'm 168 and cant hide the belly and my boobs barely fit my old clothes. I'm kind of reluctantly enjoying it. It feels nice and sensual. 
Last time I weighed myself I'd gained 2lb in a week. The change is from change of jobs to a desk job and not having time to go to the gym.
Getting fat has proven to be much easier than staying slim. I'm irritated at having to buy new clothes. I was a UK 8 but now I just about fit a UK 14. I'm at the point where if I dont stop now I'll end up really big eventually. 
I already look fat and I used to look quite athletic. My phone app says I'm officially overweight.


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 22, 2019)

JohnnyFatty said:


> so I went to the doctor's office (who was not as happy as I am about this) and I have crossed the 600lb mark. I read the beginning of this thread and it feels like a different life thinking back on those times.


Did you document your development with pictures? I'm sure many of us would love to see them.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jun 23, 2019)

My BMI is about 44, but strangely enough, I don't really consider myself to be "fat," even though I am 275 lbs and 5-6. Maybe it's because my weight gain has been so gradual over the years. But I fantasize constantly about being much, much fatter and try to imagine myself at 300, 400, 500 or more. And I would of course take photos so that I could watch myself explode. What a turn on that would be! But then I wonder what my life would be like and how I would feel about myself if I really had a 72 inch waist, or example. So I suppose it will remain just a fantasy, like being surrounded by adoring FFA's!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 23, 2019)

My BMI was 45, when last calculated. My increased weight has broken my bathroom scales. So, I need to get new scales and weigh myself and recalculate my BMI. I'm happy to say that I don't need my BMI to tell me that I'm fat.


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 24, 2019)

Jerry Thomas said:


> My BMI is about 44, but strangely enough, I don't really consider myself to be "fat," even though I am 275 lbs and 5-6. Maybe it's because my weight gain has been so gradual over the years. But I fantasize constantly about being much, much fatter and try to imagine myself at 300, 400, 500 or more. And I would of course take photos so that I could watch myself explode. What a turn on that would be! But then I wonder what my life would be like and how I would feel about myself if I really had a 72 inch waist, or example. So I suppose it will remain just a fantasy, like being surrounded by adoring FFA's!


Yes, I agree it's more practical and healthy to fantasize than to put those dreams into action. Besides, your height-weight ratio already offers a girl plenty to grab, admire and have fun with


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 1, 2019)

Yet another 2lb gain this time just in a weekend. BMI 26.9


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 1, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Yet another 2lb gain this time just in a weekend. BMI 26.9


From all accounts, you seem to feel some positives from the weight gain and you wear it well.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 10, 2019)

I was underweight until an accident caused me to gain about 50 lbs in a matter of months, with a BMI hovering around 28 - 29 for many years. Then I started gaining some more a few years ago so I am now officially obese at around 200 lbs; I was at 210 lbs a couple of years ago but lost some of the weight, now I am gaining again. I went from a 30" waist before the accident to 45" now.


----------



## BouncingBoy (Jul 10, 2019)

To me a BMI chart is just a way for the medical profession & fatphobes to try to SHAME people who do NOT fit into what they feel is the perfect body.If you're fat,happy & basically healthy who cares what that chart says.Different people carry their weight in different ways & handle it as such.I've been fat ever since I was a child & I've never really let it get me down.I may not be able to do certain things as well as someone thinner than me but who says I want to!


----------

